# They Keep Reinforcing My Decision To Buy From Them



## Cobra (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a G0750G lathe that has been a great tool.  Just before New Year’s I went out to the garage to work on the lathe.

The power light would come on but the start button  would not function - not happy!

I phoned Grizzly customer service on the Monday after New Years, not really expecting to find people at work but their technician answered my call and listened to my tale of woe.  He worked patiently with me to take voltage readings from a number of spots in the electrical panel and then said that he was over his depth and would need to pass the activity on to the next level of technician.  He was very helpful and friendly throughout the exercise and I was happy to be passed along to someone else as I have dealt with others who cannot seem to admit that they have exhausted what they know to try.

I got a call from the next level of technician the next day.  After a few questions on the activity, he asked if we had reset the relay.  He took me through the process and low and behold the relay now worked and the motor would start.  Yay!

When I tried the motor after the call, it ran but the motor was much noisier than normal.  I customer service to ask again and the tech listened on the phone and agreed that the sound was awful.  He said he would pass the message on to the senior tech I had spoken to.

He followed up today and said it sounded like the switch for the start winding.   He said he could send a set of instructions to do the repair.  After we discussed it, I ordered a replacement part as well just in case I could not repair the switch.

Upon disassembly, it became apparent that there was more damage than we initially thought.

I sent some photos to his and he called me right back.  He identified the issue as a factory mistake and said he would send a new motor out.  This is even though the machine was well past the one year warranted period.

I wanted to pass on that even though I really like the machine itself, it is the people in the Grizzly customer service that really put it over the top.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jan 6, 2017)

this is good to know, thanks for posting.
i have a griz mill and if i need help would not hesitate to call them.
Dan


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 6, 2017)

All too often we only hear the horror stores about a particular company.  Thank you for posting that you received excellent service.  

When I'm in a big box store like Home Depot or Lowes and get good service, if I can I stop at the customer service desk and ask to speak to the manager.  They look at me like the man in the moon when, instead of a complaint, I tell them how XX in plumbing or electrical really helped me out.  On the other hand I also point out when 5-6 employees walk right by without offering assistance.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 6, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> All too often we only hear the horror stores about a particular company.  Thank you for posting that you received excellent service.
> 
> When I'm in a big box store like Home Depot or Lowes and get good service, if I can I stop at the customer service desk and ask to speak to the manager.  They look at me like the man in the moon when, instead of a complaint, I tell them how XX in plumbing or electrical really helped me out.  On the other hand I also point out when 5-6 employees walk right by without offering assistance.



I agree Reeltor, the same note was emailed to the supervision at Grizzly.  If we want great service, we need to support those who show it.


----------



## will.mcray (Jan 6, 2017)

This is great to here. I just took delivery of a G0796 Mill yesterday. So far things ware working as they should and I am pleased with the machine itself. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the note about the excellent support!
-brino


----------



## Old Squier (Jan 7, 2017)

Cobra said:


> I have a G0750G lathe that has been a great tool.  Just before New Year’s I went out to the garage to work on the lathe.
> 
> The power light would come on but the start button  would not function - not happy!
> 
> ...


I have a small Grizzly lathe, a G0602, and it has been a nightmare from the start.  Fortunately, I have a PM 1340 too which is a terrific, Taiwanese lathe.  Having said this, I will say that with a few notable exceptions the techs have been pretty good.  They are also good about sending out warranty parts.  I'm never going to buy a machine from Grizzly again , though, unless it's one of the ones made in Taiwan.  When you buy Chi Com gear from them, you are basically buying a lifetime project.  I think they pretty much have to be rebuilt with better parts.  If you can't fabricate your own, better quality parts, I would pass on all their Chinese machines.  Just my two cents.  I respect the opinions of others who have had good luck with them.

Cheers,

Squier

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironken (Jan 17, 2017)

Old Squier said:


> I have a small Grizzly lathe, a G0602, and it has been a nightmare from the start.  Fortunately, I have a PM 1340 too which is a terrific, Taiwanese lathe.  Having said this, I will say that with a few notable exceptions the techs have been pretty good.  They are also good about sending out warranty parts.  I'm never going to buy a machine from Grizzly again , though, unless it's one of the ones made in Taiwan.  When you buy Chi Com gear from them, you are basically buying a lifetime project.  I think they pretty much have to be rebuilt with better parts.  If you can't fabricate your own, better quality parts, I would pass on all their Chinese machines.  Just my two cents.  I respect the opinions of others who have had good luck with them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



I would have to second what you said to the letter, with the exception that I will not purchase from Grizzly again. My machine had a bad vibration that I couldn't get rid of (I did get alot of help and advice here though). One tech that I dealt with was exceptional! Another tech was cordial at best and very firm. The machine in question is my G0695 mill.....Taiwanese mill, that is. The crappy tech told me that I could re crate the machine up and take it back to the freight line and return it to be inspected. If they found no problem, shipping both ways was on me, a $450-$500 dice roll. I kinda get that but, what if some clown checks it out and says nothing is wrong......kinda like when you take your vehicle in for warranty work 3x before the problem is found.

What if the machine gets damaged in transit I asked......the response, I would have to take it up with the carrier.
	

		
			
		

		
	




these are pics of the first mill that I refused at the truck line's dock. Why on earth would I risk sending the second machine back to have Cooter look it over? I chose to get replacement parts and eat my labor. I did however, order every bearing and rotating part in the headstock sans spindle. I also ended up with a  spare new motor and a slug of spare bearings. That's how I got paid back for some of my time......now we're even!

I take exception to the fact that when I buy most anything with a warranty, I'm not expected to be the tech and mechanic and supply my own labor at no charge. When I buy a new vehicle from Ford and a problem arises, they don't just send me parts and call it good.

I believe a more fair system would be to reimburse the owner for his time on a flat rate R&R basis for repairs under warranty. You see, now me and Grizzly have skin in the game. Grizzly would be more motivated to do a little more QC to avoid paying me to repair their junk.

Take this cautionary tale for what its worth......


----------

